# תליית שלטי הכוונה לחתונה



## 123dagmaluach (16/8/07)

תליית שלטי הכוונה לחתונה 
טוב אז שירשור כזה בטוח אין... תגידו, מה עושים עם שלטי ההכוונה לאירוע? ראשית מי תולה אותם ומתי? שנית, איך הדפסתם אותם? האם סתם נייר רגיל? האם עם למינציה? על קרטון? מה עושים עם זה? אנחנו בבעיה כי אנחנו מתחתנים לא קרוב הביתה ומתארגנים גם רחוק אז מי שיצטרך ללכת לתלות את השלטים יהיה חייב אח"כ עוד להתארגן איפה-שהוא. איפה הוא מתקלח אחרי הסיוט של תליית השלטים בחום? ולא כדאי לשים יום קודם הרי כי הם יתקמטו או יתבלו או יתלשו... בקיצור מה עושים עם זה?


----------



## super k (16/8/07)

בד"כ מדפיסים אותם בבית דפוס 
על גודל A3 לפחות ועושים לזה למינציה ומדביקים על קאפה, כך שזה מספיק עמיד להחזיק יום יומיים ואולי יותר ולא יצטרכו לתלות באותו יום אלא ערב לפני נניח. רק בזהירות בכביש כשמדביקים על עמודי תאורה וכאלה, ממש מפחיד...


----------



## לילך בקצב הלב (16/8/07)

בלי להיסחף...../images/Emo70.gif מספיק A4 במדפסת ביתית 
אין גשם עכשיו, זה לא נהרס באמת מספיק להדפיס בבית, על A4 רגיל, להדביק על קרטון (לפרק ארגזי שתייה... או על פוליגל אם נורא רוצים אפשר להדביק טפט שקוף דביק, אבל אם אין גשם לא צריך... רק לעשות חורים ולהשחיל שרוך בכדי לקשור על העמודים זה מחזיק גם ככה כמה ימים... עד האירוע הבא שיש באותו מקום ואז משהו יוריד אותם...


----------



## super k (16/8/07)

A4 לא קטן מדי..? 
אולי לשדרג את הרעיון שלך: להדפיס את המילים במדפסת ביתית על שני A4 נניח "ליאת" בדף אחד ו"ליאון" על דף שני כשהם פרושים על כל הגודל ואז לחבר אותם בהדבקה על הקרטון... יצא גודל A3 קריא מספיק


----------



## natipu (16/8/07)

A4 ממש קטן מדי! 
סליחה, אבל אני חושבת על זה בכל פעם שאני רואה שלט לבן קטנטן מהאוטו באחד הצמתים. שלטי ההכוונה נועדו לכוון, והנהגים אמורים לראות אותם די מרחוק. הם הופכים זניחים כאשר יש שילוט מספק לגן/אולם, אבל במידה ואין הם צריכים לבלוט. מעבר לזה, הם אמורים להחזיק מעמד בדיוק לאותו הערב, ואין טעם להשקיע בהם יותר מדי. בעיני - שליש או רבע גליון פוליגל צהוב שעליו כתובים ביד השמות שלכם - עושה את העבודה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אגב, מומלץ להוסיף את התאריך, השמועה מספרת שאנשי מע"צ חסים על שלטים "רלוונטים".


----------



## לילך בקצב הלב (16/8/07)

../images/Emo45.gif 
צודקת. מודה. ובהחלט התאריך עוזר


----------



## puchiluchi (16/8/07)

אנחנו קונים קרטונים גדולים ותולים אותם 
לפחות יום או יומיים קודם... בגלל שאנחנו מתחתנים בבית פרטי אנחנו נשים בכניסה למושב בכל  כיכר שלט גדול כתוב בטוש ועד למושב - שמאוד קל להגיע אליו וחצי מהאורחים כבר היו אצלנו .


----------



## פיצי ומיצי (16/8/07)

קחי בחשבון ש-מ.ע.צ לעיתים מורידים שלטים כאלו 
לכן עדיף לתלות אותם ביום האירוע כדי להיות בטוחים שהם ישארו שם.


----------



## 2 אוניות בלילה (16/8/07)

רק אצלנו זה פרוייקט ../images/Emo4.gif 
והכל תודות לדיג'יי המדהים שלנו השלטים הולכים להיות סוף הדרך ואני לא אגיד לכן מה. אתן צרכות לחכות לקרדיטים!!! רק רמז קטן


----------



## 123dagmaluach (16/8/07)

אצלי זה לא יהיה פרויקט אבל יהיה ממותג... 
צוחקים עלי בעבודה שאני ממתגת את החתונה שלנו... את ההזמנו עשו לי בעבודה אז כולם מכירים אותן, אח"כ למתנות לאורחים הדפסנו מין כרטיסים כאלה של "תודה על השתתפותכם" (כבר לא זוכרת את הנוסח) והם בעיצוב של ההזמנה ועכשיו אני הולכת לעשות את השלטים, גם כן, עם הדמויות שלנו מההזמנה... אני יכולה להדפיס במשרד גם A3 וגם A4 ולהדביק על קאפה / קרטון ביצוע. השאלה (בלי קפסולציה כמובן, זה כבר יותר מידי) אבל עדיין לא הבנתי איזה גודל מומלץ... עוד מישהו רוצה לתרום לדיון? בנוסף - מי באמת תלה את זה אצלכם?


----------



## super k (16/8/07)

ודאי שעדיף A3 לפחות, אם לא גדול יותר אפילו


----------



## מי ק ה ש ל א מ א (17/8/07)

עצות מנסיון 
אנחנו התחתנו לפני כמעט שנתיים. בעלי ואחי הלכו לתלות את השלטים ( גדולים מקאפה) בצהריים ובדיעבד בעלי אומר שזו הייתה טעות ושהוא היה צריך לתת את זה כמשימה לאחד החברים שלו ושהוא עצמו ינוח וירגע לפני החתונה. מעבר לזה, ממליצה לתלות את השלטים כמה שיותר קרוב (מבחינת זמנים) לאירוע. בעלי ואחי תלו בצהריים וכחמש שעות לאחר מכן כשהגענו למקום ראינו את השלטים זרוקים לצד הדרך. כנראה עובדים של מע"צ הורידו אותם שלדעתי זו רשעות כי היה כתוב על השלטים תאריך החתונה אז למה להוריד את זה באותו היום ולא למחרת?


----------



## ה ד ר י נ ק ה (18/8/07)

שלטי הכוונה - דברים מנסיון 
1. לא להשתגע על השקעה = ניתן להגיע לתוצאה מספקת בהדפסה ביתית והצמדה לקרטון אני עשיתי לחברים שלטי הכוונה במדפסת בייתית , הצמדתי לקרטון ונתתי לחתן ברזלים לתלות , הדפסתי על נייר ירוק זוהר אבל אפשר להסתפק בלבן , נראה לי אפילו יותר ברור כי חשוך מידי בערב כשמגיעים לחתונה. והכיייייייייייייייייייי חשוב זה שיבינו ויזהו את השלטים 2.  גודל = קצת יותר מA4 אני הדפסתי על A4 היה קטן מידי ואני בעצמי הייתי צריכה לחפש איפה השלטים 3. תכתבו תאריך החתונה = אולי יעזור מבעיית מ.ע.צ 4. כתבו באותיות גדולות בכתב ברור = בד"כ מומלץ כתב כהה וגופן דפוס ולא כתב יד - קריא יותר 5. לא צריך כיסוי ניילון בין מאי לאוקטובר זה סתם מיותר , בין נובמבר לאפריל מומלץ כיסוי ניילון , עובי 0.5 מספיק אוליי אפילו עבה מידי. 6. מיקום- אם יש אורחים מצפון + דרום חישבו על זה כשאתם מעריכים כמות שלטים ומיקומם. 7. חצי - חשבו כמה שלטים לשמאל\ימין וישר אתם צריכים ותעשו כמה ספייר.... אפשר לזרוק תמיד 8. מי תולה ומתי - תנו לחבר\אח לתלות בבוקר של החתונה ובכלל לדעתי מאוד ריאלי מאשר לשלוח את החתן ביום החתונה או יום לפני.  חלקו תפקידים לחבירם ומשפחה קרובה , מנסיון הם ישמחו לעזור "ויריבו" מי עוזר וכמה ..... בהצלחה .........


----------

